# DL-51 & Green Card



## tod (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey EMTLife, I'm currently in school trying to get all my ducks in a row for employment.

Recently I saw my doctor for a regular physical, and took the opportunity to print the DL-51 pdf from the DMV-CA's website. We got it all filled out but I still need the actual green card. Can I walk into the DMV, skip the line and pick it up? If not, can I get it mailed to my house, or make an appointment to pick it up?


----------



## IndyEMT (Aug 12, 2013)

the DMV office i went to you can just pick it up, BUT it's stapled to the medical examiners form. maybe if your dr is cool he'll just fill it out. otherwise you'll have to get the physical again with the actual form from the DMV.

I had the same thing happen: filled out the .pdf online and took it to my dr only to have them send me to the dmv and get the actual form.<_<


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 13, 2013)

tod said:


> Hey EMTLife, I'm currently in school trying to get all my ducks in a row for employment.
> 
> Recently I saw my doctor for a regular physical, and took the opportunity to print the DL-51 pdf from the DMV-CA's website. We got it all filled out but I still need the actual green card. Can I walk into the DMV, skip the line and pick it up? If not, can I get it mailed to my house, or make an appointment to pick it up?



If they keep the DL-51 with the green card attached with the rest of the forms that you can grab then you will not have to wait in line.

Otherwise, if the form and card are kept behind the counter then like anything else at DMV you wait in the first line, then get a number and wait again.  Yes it sucks.  I was at the DMV for the 5th time today dealing with the ambulance certificate.  

This time it was because the DMV never stamped my green card cert so it was null and void.  Lucky for me they never sent in my paperwork from last week.  Last Monday I was at the DMV 6 hours.  Then last Tues they called me back in because they forgot to have me sign something.

Read my thread titled "Driving record and employability? Also CA DMV rant."  THe thread at this moment had a last posting of today at 10:12 AM.  Dealing with the DMV for the ambulance certificate is a pain in the rear.  But you can read my post if you want to see all the issues I went through.  I hope today was my 5th and final visit.

By the way, when people say make an appointment well that is all fine and dandy if you have the time to wait 6 weeks every time you need to go to the DMV.  Every time I look for an appointment the soonest is 6 weeks out.


----------



## tod (Aug 13, 2013)

my instructor let me take the example he had tacked on the wall lol.
my doctor sent in my paperwork all filled out, but alerted me to the necessity of the actual green card, which i can drop off at her office tomorrow.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 13, 2013)

tod said:


> my instructor let me take the example he had tacked on the wall lol.
> my doctor sent in my paperwork all filled out, but alerted me to the necessity of the actual green card, which i can drop off at her office tomorrow.



Just plan to have a billion things go wrong at the DMV.  Things that happened to me.  They forgot to stamp the green card.  Had to go back.  They forgot to have me sign a form had to go back.  They told me I needed my EMT card as I politely pointed out that you only need the EMT card within a year of getting the ambulance DL.  This was mentioned in the ambulance DL handbook and I was tested on it and it was on the DMV web site.

Read my thread I post last night called "Driving record and employability? Also CA DMV rant."  Expect at least a few trips.  No one knows what on earth they are doing.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Pretty easy...*

I walked in, turned in the requested documents, paid the fees, took the test, and walked out with my temporary ADL on my second visit to the DMV. The first visit was to get the DL-51 form, medical examiner form, and the Ambulance Driver's Handbook.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 13, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I walked in, turned in the requested documents, paid the fees, took the test, and walked out with my temporary ADL on my second visit to the DMV. The first visit was to get the DL-51 form, medical examiner form, and the Ambulance Driver's Handbook.




Well I don't know if I am unlucky or you were lucky.  I just know I went to Stanford ER yesterday as I was in an accident 12 days ago and I though perhaps I had more damage to my body then I realized.  They are so completely efficient.  I was there for 75 minutes from the time I walked into the ER to the time I left including chest ex-rays, hand, and knee ex-rays.  I NEVER had to wait. They even took my medical info while I had changed into the robe and was waiting for the doctor.  All the BS I have had to incur while dealing with the DMV was made up for with my Stanford experience.

Tod I hope you have an experience like CodeBru1984 and not an experience like I had at the DMV.


----------



## brian328 (Aug 13, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I walked in, turned in the requested documents, paid the fees, took the test, and walked out with my temporary ADL on my second visit to the DMV. The first visit was to get the DL-51 form, medical examiner form, and the Ambulance Driver's Handbook.



same here


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 15, 2013)

Well this was my experience:

My DMV trips:

Trip 1: Pick up forms and buy 5 USD Ambulance book
Total time at DMV = 3.5 hours

Trip 2: Was given the medical form on trip 1 that I could have downloaded online but NOT the green card that was supposed to be attached to it and you CANNOT download the green medical card from online
Total time at DMV = 1.0 hour

Trip 3: Getting the Ambulance cert, taking the test, all the other hoops they made me go through.  I had to prove I wasn't blind because although the optometrist put my vision as 20/30 in right eye and 20/30 in left eye and field of vision in right eye is 170 and feild of vision in left eye is 170 the optometrist did not check the box if I was blind in one eye or not.  Are they joking.  Look at what the doctor wrote for vision.  Then she told me I had to have an EMT cert and I showed her on my iPad from the dmv.ca.gov site that was not a requirement.  I also told her I answered the test question on that correctly and could she kindly check my test in front of her.  But she still said I was wrong and she needed to call Sacramento, etc.
Total time at DMV = 6 hours

Trip 4: Signing one of the forms they forgot to have me sign the previous day that said sign only in the presence of a DMV agent or something like that.
Total time at DMV = 45 minutes

Trip 5:  Had to return to the DMV a week later because they never stamped my green medical card.  Lucky for me I guess that they had NOT YET sent my paper work off to Sacramento.  So they were able to locate the paperwork and stamp my card.  If they had sent it they said I would have had to do the medical again.  When are they going to send it?  Who knows but I am fully intending on not ever receiving my permanent card.
Total time at DMV = 2 hours

Total time at DMV for Ambulance DL up to this point = 13.25 hours and 5 trips.  

Let me make it clear that the initial wait time on most visits was under a 1/2 hour and I didn't make appts because when I tried to make appts in July the soonest was in Sept so I ruled out appts at that time as I did not want to wait 6 weeks.  And the waiting is not my issue.  My issue is that they are completely inept.  Our tax dollars are paying them to be incompetent.  In fact the more mistakes they make the more this is costing.  Are these employees evaluated in any way?!?!


----------

